# Rabbit Question



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I_ just got a 6 week old netherland dwarf bunny, and i got all his supplies, but he seems to be eating the carefresh bedding.....is that okay?
I am new to bunnys, I know it would not hurt the rats but I am not so sure about other animals.
Anyone know?
_
UPDATE 2/25/10
Okay my bunny boy Syd has been a real handful lately, but I love him to pieces.

Not right now, maybe in a few months after i get a job, and get the little man fixed, I plan on adopting a 2ed rabbit.
Now I have a few questions about this.
Would a larger bunny be a bad idea? or should I stick with another nethie dwarf.

And 2ed, would a spayed girl, and a fixed boy be okay together? Or can he only be with another boy bunny.

His cage right now is just enough for a single 2 pound bun so I will have to expand the cage, would a C&C cage be better? (i had one, but the floor kept getting chewed)

I was gonna get a pair of guinea pigs...but circumstances, and money...bleh. I don't wanna bring to piggies home right now and not give them the treatment they deserve, so I am gonna wait till I have a job and get the rabbit since I will already have the supplies for him/her.


----------



## Gabrielle B (Jan 16, 2009)

Where did you get it from? Bunnies should be with their mothers until they are 8 weeks old, they can die if they are taken from their mothers too soon. This webpage has more info:
http://www.freewebs.com/rabbitwelfare/


Anyway, seems as carefresh is paper based, I dont think it will cause any harm to your bunny, just keep an eye on him


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Idk, it was a gift from my BF, I assume he adopted her from the rabbit breeder in my town.
I'll post a pic of her and maybe someone can tell me how old she is.
http://s742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/kikonthecobb/?action=view&current=blah066.jpg
Since I am very new to rabbits I just guessed 6 weeks.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I am also unsure of the gender. but shes/he is going to the vet next week anyway to get a checkup and make a spay/neauter appointment when he/shes old enough.


----------



## Junebug! (Aug 4, 2009)

Hmm. I own two rabbits right now and I agree, but I prefer rabbits staying with their mother till 9 weeks, just to make sure they are completely ready. Also, it is extremely hard to tell gender before 4 months, but around 4 - 4 1/2 months males grow testicles on each side of the anus.

If you have anymore questions on rabbit, do not hesitate to PM me or email me at [email protected]!


----------



## Gabrielle B (Jan 16, 2009)

S/He is very cute  I'm not sure of the age, but it does look a little older than 6 weeks  Sexing is actually quite easy if you know what you're looking for (I can tell accurately from approx 2 weeks  ) This thread may help you figure out the sex of it 

http://forums.rabbitrehome.org.uk/showthread.php?t=46514


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

That was actually pretty helpful :3
By the pics, I looked at my bunny and I am pretty sure its a boy.


----------



## Junebug! (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm sure you already know and have done this, but make sure you read LOTS and LOTSS about rabbits. They are a 10-12 year commitment, and despite what some people might say they are not the easiest thing in the world to maintain. Make sure your cage is 4x bigger then the bunny, and opt for a large, homemade cage. And is he/she going to be indoor or outdoor? 

I recommend a keeping it indoor because they bloom much more and grow more to you, because if your inside, and they're outside, the bond is much weaker.

And some good books to try is The House Rabbit Handbook, which is by (I think) Marinell Harriman. I was recommended this by the wonderful volunteer lady when I was looking at my rabbit, Theodore, at the SPCA. I can't find it, but Chapters may sell it. Some other good books that I use and read from frequently is The Rabbit Handbook by Karen Gendron (I highly recommend it), which has lots of pages about illnesses, symptoms, a pellet chart (which is really helping me with my new 9 m/o), and a great deal of resources, housing recommendations, bunny proofing, and lots of helpful stuff. Another one is Training Your Pet Rabbit by Patricia Bartlett.

Hope this helped, and best wishes to you and your new addition!


----------



## Gabrielle B (Jan 16, 2009)

kiko said:


> That was actually pretty helpful :3
> By the pics, I looked at my bunny and I am pretty sure its a boy.


Glad I could help ;D Now I can safely say HE is adorable ;D


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Read Original Post for update!


----------



## jasugar (Feb 2, 2010)

*Would a larger bunny be a bad idea? or should I stick with another nethie dwarf.*
I would stick with something around the same size. Even bonded rabbits sometimes get into tiffs & a large bunny could do some pretty hefty damage to a little one.

*And 2ed, would a spayed girl, and a fixed boy be okay together? Or can he only be with another boy bunny.*
Most of the time this is fine, as long as you properly take them through a bonding process. If you get another boy, I would get him fixed as well.









I can't offer any suggestions about cages, but be sure if they have levels that the ramps are wide enough and not too steep for the little buns.

Hope this helps!


----------



## BumblebeexSweat (Mar 10, 2010)

I would really suggest going over to fuzzy-rabbit.com and reading up on all the stickies and asking as many questions as you can. I have owned a rabbit before and that forum is nothing but useful and all the people are really accepting if you don't know all that much about rabbits. They're there to actually help you! *gasp*


----------

